# Crystal VS Powder DNP Runs



## metsfan4life (Sep 5, 2018)

Hey guys, I am just finishing up my run with the powder and thought I would spread some info on my experience with the 2 different types. As it seems to always be a question about crystal vs powder and which one is "superior".Do some reading on why its called crystal and you'll soon find out the starting point to it and the dosage difference. Anyways...

I had always run Crystal as I thought it was superior. I ran a couple cycles with the crystal friend compound and my standard was start with the normal 250mg for 3 days and then up it to 500 and then 750. 500 was my "I feel ok" with some sides but nothing too extreme. 750 was "I feel some heat coming along throughout the day" and yes, I can run the 1000 but its dante's inferno and it sucks. But bear this in mind...i have a LOT higher tolerance to almost all chemicals that go into me: AAS, compounds, ancillaries, and Rx (Dr always has me at 1.25-1.5x the standard for that very reason...just always been that way). But I would tend to notice a constant sweat throughout the day while on crystal. My standard was 14-17 days and would avg around 10lbs final weight loss. My diet I always keep pretty clean b/c Im a type 1 diabetic and the swings in sugar that the DNP causes is horrible for me...the more carbs I eat, the more I sweat and the more it burns and drops my blood sugar extremely low and and I have to eat more sugar to bring it up, which in turn keeps it going on a never ending roller coaster. 

So I bought a bunch of powder DNP to try out and see the difference since I was able to buy a good amount of it for myself and some friends. I kept everything the same as far as diet, exercise, etc to get a solid difference between the 2. I started my dosage at 200mg for 3 days and upped to 400. Felt the same feelings that I would typically get on 500 crystal, ran that for some time and then upped from there. 600 I was sweating my balls off, literally. I would take a shower and throw some bball shorts on and walk around the house and go to take a piss and felt like I done pissed my pants. I still decided to run 800 to see the difference between 4 pills on both...yeah that fauking sucked donkey dick (just an assumption in comparison...i promise). As far as differences in sides...during the day I was completely a-ok with the sweating. Around 4/5pm it was all hell break loose and thats when the build up started to get me. At night, it was a sauna... sweats galore, would change towels and change shorts a couple times from the sweat. Now...I do need to mention that a lot of the times my blood sugar was in the tank b/c of the constant burn the powder provides. I would purposely eat a bunch of fruit to get my sugar at a moderate level and now worry about taking any insulin to bring it to "recommended" as I knew it would drop. I just finished up my last dosage of the cycle and currently sitting at about, give or take some points....14lbs droppage. 

So the differences so far (again, these are based for myself): the sweats are more constant throughout the day while on crystal vs late night sauna on the powder. To me, I'd rather be sweating at night and not worrying about changing shirts during the day (luckily for me, I can do that without people noticing bc I dont sit in an office). I noticed my hunger is a little more higher while on the powder. I dont have a sweat tooth so luckily that helps with the cravings. As Spongy likes to say "DNP + Cake = Results".... very try except Im not going to test that one out b/c I can only imagine the sugar droppage from that on me. I noticed a sugar spike drop on both types just about the same. I noticed that I am able to get a better workout in longer in the cycle on powder than crystal. (usually I can make it about 10-11 solid days on the crystal with no droppage in the gym but after that, its a struggle and have to lighten up. On the powder, it hit me about day 16). So with that being said, I noticed I am able to run the powder a little but longer on the same number of pill dosage. 3 is my go to get a good solid in. As far as total weight drop, I will have to update the end result on the powder once I get fully off and the water drops. 

I've probably written enough as I can feel my blood sugar dropping so before I pass out... Ill leave it there. If you have any questions directly pertaining to comparison I may have missed, let me know as Ill be able to directly answer a question vs trying to remember lolz. 

--Mets


----------



## Dbolitarian (Sep 6, 2018)

Damn mets, nice bro.
Yeah I always heard that crystal was the shit but, kinda as you said just depends on who and what, I had some powder before
Never had the crystal.
Always wanted to try it though.
Some day ... Trying to bulk ATM so... Cutting.prolly won't be for some.time yet


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 6, 2018)

Dbolitarian said:


> Damn mets, nice bro.
> Yeah I always heard that crystal was the shit but, kinda as you said just depends on who and what, I had some powder before
> Never had the crystal.
> Always wanted to try it though.
> Some day ... Trying to bulk ATM so... Cutting.prolly won't be for some.time yet



Yeah man I always used crystal too for that reason as I was under the impression that it was far superior. I did a lot of research into and realized a lot. You'll see exactly why its called that and why the dosages are different, etc. Dont get me wrong, there is def some difference between the 2 as far as conversion in the body, etc but for me, I actually do prefer the powder version. I can stay on it longer, the sweats and sides hit me at night vs all throughout the day and i get a better result. Sure, it lingers a little longer after you stop taking it but to me, thats a-ok as I get more benefits overall from it.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Sep 6, 2018)

Crystal contains 25% less actual DNP than the powder - that is the exclusive reason for the differences in how people feel when using them. Traditionally crystal was always easier to source and so most settled for it.  

Obviously people need to be aware of 25% difference. If you're used to 600mg of DNP crystal and start at that dose on powder - that extra 150mg of product will hit you. Just another reason to always start at the lowest dose necessary for results and slowly work up - regardless of what worked on previous runs


----------



## Dbolitarian (Sep 6, 2018)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Crystal contains 25% less actual DNP than the powder - that is the exclusive reason for the differences in how people feel when using them. Traditionally crystal was always easier to source and so most settled for it.
> 
> Obviously people need to be aware of 25% difference. If you're used to 600mg of DNP crystal and start at that dose on powder - that extra 150mg of product will hit you. Just another reason to always start at the lowest dose necessary for results and slowly work up - regardless of what worked on previous runs


Good to know shit
I had no idea


----------



## Dbolitarian (Sep 6, 2018)

metsfan4life said:


> Yeah man I always used crystal too for that reason as I was under the impression that it was far superior. I did a lot of research into and realized a lot. You'll see exactly why its called that and why the dosages are different, etc. Dont get me wrong, there is def some difference between the 2 as far as conversion in the body, etc but for me, I actually do prefer the powder version. I can stay on it longer, the sweats and sides hit me at night vs all throughout the day and i get a better result. Sure, it lingers a little longer after you stop taking it but to me, thats a-ok as I get more benefits overall from it.



Yeah maybe I'll have to see a bout trying some powdah here soon, gonna try and bulk out.first.
Been on this constant cut.
In over it and far to hungry
Was gonna try and roll a a aesthetic, gain slowly but... Idk... Maybe I had the wrong dude? But just didn't.gain shit ... Needed more food.


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 7, 2018)

MrRippedZilla said:


> Crystal contains 25% less actual DNP than the powder - that is the exclusive reason for the differences in how people feel when using them. Traditionally crystal was always easier to source and so most settled for it.
> 
> Obviously people need to be aware of 25% difference. If you're used to 600mg of DNP crystal and start at that dose on powder - that extra 150mg of product will hit you. Just another reason to always start at the lowest dose necessary for results and slowly work up - regardless of what worked on previous runs



Nailed it on the head! most people just think that its a higher quality product. same stuff, just got a few additives which is why you get the extra 50mg to comp for it. i loved the higher powder dosage


----------



## DevilDoc87 (Sep 11, 2018)

Everytime this thread pops up, I read mets name as meth lmfao...


----------



## metsfan4life (Sep 15, 2018)

DevilDoc87 said:


> Everytime this thread pops up, I read mets name as meth lmfao...




lolz may as well be the same thing. least they both help with weight loss hahahahahaha


----------



## Beti ona (Oct 12, 2020)

The powder is harder to obtain and also more expensive, but honestly if you use the same amount, it works the same way. I have tried both and not notice differences.


On the internet there are many myths and people who react emotionally, subjectively and with a plaebo effect. And most of them are not weighing or producing their capsules, they don't really know when and what they are taking.


----------



## Tazz (Dec 15, 2021)

This was a great thread, bumping this hidden gem, really good information.


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 16, 2021)

Tazz said:


> This was a great thread, bumping this hidden gem, really good information.


Yes sir. Both are great. People just tend to have a difference in preference based on how it works for em. Me, I prefer powder.


----------

